# Sticky  New build/ CNC router



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

I finally got my Joe 2006 package. This is the first attempt at building a CNC router and looking forward to the challenge.

The kit as received today!

John


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

John, if I can ask what did you pay for the kit? I would love to see it when it's put together.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI John

You have your work cut out for you, looking forward to the test...and the setup..please keep the forum upto date as you go, many have asked how to make one and if they work and at what cost... 
By the way did you get it all, motors,rods,wiring,software,etc.



======







Check twice! said:


> I finally got my Joe 2006 package. This is the first attempt at building a CNC router and looking forward to the challenge.
> 
> The kit as received today!
> 
> John


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Rolf, 
I got the kit from San Antonio, Texas and the cost $600.00, there is another model for $400.00. 

I am looking forward to the build.

John


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Bj

Yes, I will keep the forum up to date on my build. We will be starting this week. We bought a million bolts washers and the likes today. Well maybe not a million, but it seemed like it. I will post as I complete each step, until the finish, and watch that puppy sing. I hope! 

I am buying the steppers, and drivers from CNC Hobby, (I think,,,, now I look) I would like to use 305 motort and a 3 axile drivers. Thoughts?

I am still looking for acme 1/2-10 rod, need abit of that and the nuts. The price they want here is crazy. I bought some local for my thickness sander I built, and cost $52.00 + tax for 3 ft. I am looking on either e-bay or use-econo.com, thoughts on that Bob?

As for the software, my son is digging into this now. This is a two man project, my son (26) and I. We both bring different qualities to the party. He will ultimately set the program up. We have not decided, suggestions?

A lot of this will now be a learning experience, for myself, and my son.

Now a question I do have "the type of router that is best suited for this type of work". I am looking more for specs that will match the complete package, not so much the brand. 

Just as a matter of interest, I also have a complete build (tutorial) with photos for two thickness sanders I built. One no longer exists, (my first worked but was too large for the shop 25"x60") so the second generation was born, the 18x36". This is still working in my shop. The file is 1.9 MB. 

Thanks for looking and chat soon.
John


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

http://www.mcmaster.com/ for the acme rod 1/2-10 x 36", 23.oo bucks,they also have the nuts at....1.76 ea.

Software that's a hard one,,, it's not cheap ....
The one I used is called Designer, easy to use and setup...


===========




Check twice! said:


> Hi Bj
> 
> Yes, I will keep the forum up to date on my build. We will be starting this week. We bought a million bolts washers and the likes today. Well maybe not a million, but it seemed like it. I will post as I complete each step, until the finish, and watch that puppy sing. I hope!
> 
> ...


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Bj

I would love to buy from them but for some funny reason they do not ship to Canada.

We will have no problem getting the software, but he is still researching what we really want. When I read around there seems to be about three programs favoured by most DYI hobby CNC's

11:20 pm heading to bed, Canada Day tomorrow, so it will give me some shop time. 

John


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

John

Rod
http://www.cnczone.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9849


" the 18x36". This is still working in my shop." how about a snapshot or two of the sander.... ?



=========


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Bj

Yes, Fastenal is local but they do not stock very much rod, I am going to use 2 start rod for the CNC and their price is crazy. This is where I bought my last piece for the thickness sander.

I may have to bit the bullet and pay the price. I am still searching. Living in the "rear end" of Canada, has advantages, (a beautiful place) but I have searched for a certain type of foam for our electronic drums we built, and ended up going south of the boarder. Our whole provience has only one million people. (small market).

I will start a new thread, for the thickness sander rather than mix it with CNC. I sometimes have a hard job chewing bubble gum and walking.  I will put it in "show and tell".

Thanks for the link.
Have a great day, "Canada Day" for us.
John


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

This really is going to be an interesting thread John, the only experience that I've had is watching in awe at a three head CNC router doing it's stuff, it really was awesome.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

The son and I did not let any grass grow under our feet, we went to work on it last night and primed the parts. We are going to start the build tonight, and see what we can get accomplished. I know this build is a long one, but a great challenge.

The painted parts.

John


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice start John,

Go get her......

Ed......


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

I'm looking forward to the completed project. Keep those pictures coming.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Well, the weekend brought some quality time and we used it wisley, the CNC machine.

Here are a few photos of the build up to date.

We managed to get the top and bottom of the gantry done and primed. The main issue here is to be sure the pieces are square and flat, or binding may occur on the X & Z axis.

We also got thr bed done, this had to be done section by section to be sure the bed is flat and square. There are 1/4" threaded rod that goes through and will allow for a small adjustment, if necessary. We will be gluing 1/2' cover piece on the bottom of the bed, and a sacrificial 1/2" top.

Dislikeing paint and varnish as I do, I thought it wise to paint the pieces before assembly leaving the areas unpainted where it will be glued. DO NOT DO THIS. caused me a lot of grief. I did end up doing it again anyway. I guess the son was right, he said after.  

Just a lot of labour right now, but I am picking up some gas pipe and ordering motors this week. I think I have sourced some 10 - 2 start acme rod, locally.

Hope you enjoy, 
John


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Looks great John!


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Well to show you guys, we have not been sleeping, I got a couple of photos of the bed and gantry.We have purchased our pipe for the carriages, and have to start the task of shining it. 

We also have to build the axis bearings slides, 8 of them and them puppies need to be correct.

Don't laugh at the "green machine", my choice of color, not Scott's first choice. I win again,  

A bit of an update, but mostly that silly thing called labour, happening. I have managed to get as much paint on me as the table, I guess I will not swell. 

Have a great weekend
John


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Check twice! said:


> A bit of an update, but mostly that silly thing called labour, happening. I have managed to get as much paint on me as the table, I guess I will not swell.
> 
> John


Well John, that certainly is labour intensive. Do you always choose huge projects, I mean this is a real back breaker but it seems you and your son are up to the challenge.

It's looking very nice.

Keep up the great work.

Ed......


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Looking good John

The big green machine.. 

I didn't know you had a Shaper, looks like shaper bits hanging on the wall in the background..


===========


Check twice! said:


> Well to show you guys, we have not been sleeping, I got a couple of photos of the bed and gantry.We have purchased our pipe for the carriages, and have to start the task of shining it.
> 
> We also have to build the axis bearings slides, 8 of them and them puppies need to be correct.
> 
> ...


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Ed

I think I am getting foolish in the old age, but the son keeps me young and thinking. I always get the question from him "Dad can we build one of these", you can see the resaults.  I don't choose them, they seem to choose me.

Bob

The blades you see are a set of rail and style, with a panel bit. The rest are just bits. I did have a shaper but got rid of it, the thing took room and I used it so little, "twice" to be honest. One of my gotta have pieces, that sat. 
I bought the panel bit and the rail and style bit for the china cabinet for the better halfs collection of Angels.

Thanks for viewing!
A couple of photos.

John


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks for the feed back John

Now that's a nice " china cabinet " John...

======


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Here is the jig I built to do our pipe. It is simple but seems to be working so far. I do need some washers 1 1/4" hole, the wooden ones I made are wearing away already. I inserted a piece of dowel into the pipe and drilled a hole through and put a nut and bolt. I then cut the head off a lag bolt and screwed it into the center of the dowel. The drill then tightens down on the lag bolt. Clamp it down and away we go.

I did use a file for a bit but I need a finer file or better sand paper, made for metal. We do have alot of work to do. Moving forward anyways.

Bob, I did try the sand belt reversed and it would work fine if I could have got the thing to track proper. The build is too rough for the fine tuning needed for tracking. 

Have agreat day
John


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

make sure that table saw motor is protected from those metal filings dropping down on it!

Good looking jig, hope it gives great results with little wasted effort!


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Doug

You may think this is foolish of me, I did not think of that. It is a little protected, so that must mean it is a little unprotected. 

I will Cover it with a plastic garbage bag.

I really thank you, it shows posting photos does pay.

Once again thanks for picking up on that.

John


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

John,

The obvious is always what bites us in the rear! (A lesson I still learn regularly!)

Can't wait to see this project finished,


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

We have finally finished all the pipes, we still need a little bit of 3/4" rod but that we will clean by hand.

Our Acme and nuts are on back order and should be in the beginning of next week. Why do they let you go all the way there to pick up your material to find it has been delayed, wasted trip, time and patience. Grrrr 

A couple of photos showing the jig for the 36" pipe, and the finished pipe. Now to cut it to length. The next move is the slide bearings.

Doug, the garbage bag is over the motor. 

Have a great weekend
John/Scott


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

John;
Have you decided what electronics you will be using? What type of interface to the computer?


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

AxlMyk said:


> John;
> Have you decided what electronics you will be using? What type of interface to the computer?


Mike

We are buying our driver boards and motors from CNChobby, (Scott will be ordering them this week) this is a kit package about $300.00 for the kit. We are using 305 oz bi polar motors (last time Scott and I talked about this) and a 3 axis driver board.

Suggestions ??? 

We will be using Mach3 for the drivers and Vcarve for the cam/cad end. This we will get near the end of the build, as the cost is quite expensive.

Suggestions ??? 

Thanks Mike and you and yours have a great day.
John


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

John when you take on a project wow thanks for the pics to show how many steps you had to take to do a cnc machine. Keep them coming. The hutch looks great glad to see one of us keeping busy. Can't wait to see the end results.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

John, I used to buy my drive components from IDC in Warren, MI. They are just around the corner from me and I will inquire if they ship to Canada. (Better late than never)

I have a great deal of experience working on 6 axis back gauges on Cincinnati machines. If you run into any set up problems I may be able to assist you. From the little I have learned about home built CNC machines I think you made the best choice on using the Mach III software. Looking good so far.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Glenmore

I always like to reach for the stars, I really enjoy the challange of the build, and most of all the learning. Thanks for the kind words. 

Mike

I do thank you and I am new to this buisness of CNC but learning quickly, from people like yourself. I have no doubts I will be looking for assistance at some point, and the diversified talents of the members is amasing. I thank you for the offer and I am sure I will be knocking. 

Off to work, have a great day and chat soon.

John


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

I hit a brick wall with my acme rod. After a two week wait and three trips I go to pick up my rod and nuts with a song and dance story. Then to my disappointment I find it to be 1/2" x 10 - 2h single start. I do need 2 start acme rod and nuts.

Fastnall in Nova Scotia said they do not handle 2 start. I was specific of my requirements, but failed to make this point to Fastnell.

I am having one hard of a time getting my rod.

Suggestions. ???

Thanks 
John


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

Sorry, maybe someone in states can order it for you and then ship it to you..
Maybe Mike,he likes to do that now and then 

Just in case someone is not to sure what start 1 and start 2 looks, see below..

http://www.mcmaster.com/

=====








Check twice! said:


> I hit a brick wall with my acme rod. After a two week wait and three trips I go to pick up my rod and nuts with a song and dance story. Then to my disappointment I find it to be 1/2" x 10 - 2h single start. I do need 2 start acme rod and nuts.
> 
> Fastnall in Nova Scotia said they do not handle 2 start. I was specific of my requirements, but failed to make this point to Fastnell.
> 
> ...


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Bj

I always figure a pictuer is worth a thousand words, I should have given this link.

http://www.nookindustries.com/acme/AcmeGlossary.cfm

Thanks Bj

John


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Two tries in the USA at McMasters their reply was.
Thank you for your inquiry. Unfortunately, due to the ever increasing complexity of United States export regulations, McMaster-Carr will only process orders from a few long-established customers in Canada. We sincerely regret any inconvenience this causes you. 

The second from Techno Linear Motion, the reply was,
HB11SA-501026, Acme Lead Screw 1/2"-10-2st x 6 ft long @$179.11 each
Currently one piece in stock,
Balance = 6 weeks

By the way McMasters was $55.00 per 6 foot length.

Still looking. 
John


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

John, would McMaster-Carr give you the names of their customer in Canada. It's like they could be retailers. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

Let's talk about why they are using 1/2-10 acme rod... you do know that you can get 1/2-13 threaded rod just about anywhere....


But if it must be 1/2-10 they drop a PM to one of the members of the forum and ask them to get it for you and ship it to you....to get around the export regulations in a clear plastic tube so they can see what it is...one stop at a US Post office and it's on the way because they can see what's inside the shipping box/tube.

=======


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Rolf

I just email them with your suggestion, of a Canadian distributor and will wait for their reply.

Bj
I may go that route I have found out they (McMaster-Carr) are in Illinois, so would be wise to look closer to the Canadian boarder, for a members assistance. A more direct shipping distance.

I thank both of you for the great suggestions 

John


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

John, we once had a Prime Minister who uttered the now famous words:

"Life was not meant to be easy", how apt this is in your hunt for the correct threaded rod.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Well ladies and gentlemen, I have found a solution to my acme problem. I have changed the design back to the original plan, which called for 1/2" - 10 single start rod. I was not pleased to make the change back, I know I will have a little backlash, but for now this will do. I am hoping the design Joe did with 2 nuts will pick up the backlash.

When time permits I will bite the bullet and get some 2 start and replace it. I will be much more prepared for our second build. I also know the builder and he gives me free service work. 

I got the rod from http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INSRHM and received very prompt service, and they like us Canadians.   The rod and nuts cost $48.00 and shipping was $67.00, cheaper than the 1 start I could get local, which would have cost $175.00... Don't figure! 

I will be back at it over the next few days, and will have pictures to post, very soon. I have learned quite a bit and as Bj mentioned will likely try to ask for some assistance when it is time to purchase the 5 start for our second build. That is when I will get my 2 start as well. 

Back to the shop and get some work done. BTW cost over runs are a frequent hazard on the first build.  Cost to date, wait for it $1110.00 and growing. My estimate was $1400. 00 complete without the programs,,,,, Hum,,, not looking good. 

John


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

We have done some work tonight, We managed to get the pipes cut to length and ready to be mounted.

I mangaed to do a first coat of green on for the ends of the bed as well the gantry ends. Man.... I hate painting. 

I found the slide bearing to be time consuming but a necessary evil, I ran into a couple of small snags with the bearing bolts, a little long... 1/16 so I had to grind all 32 of them just a tad.

A few photos to show the progress.

Bj close your eyes to my "table saw = workbench",,,, sorry!   The wife won't give me the kitchen table, she was saying something about drilling holes or getting paint on it,,,, no sence of humor that woman.  

With the acme rod solved for now, I can get back to building.`The coffee bill on this project is growing as fast as the build. 

Have a great evening everyone, and will post tomorrows progress.

John


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Looking good John. And, I like the decidely Canadian touch in the one pic.... 

Brian


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Brian

Did it on purpose, once a Canadian icon now owed by a USA food chain. I figured I could cover both bases .   

Have a great day
John


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Well another set back and a learning experience. :'(

The slide bearings I did were not acurate enough and had to redo the steel ones with aluminum. The way the steel rounded at the 90 's made it very hard to get the proper measurement for the bearings. I did goof and a couple of the bearings were out about a 1/32 ad of an inch, not good  so I bit the bullet and did them all again out of the aluminum, them little puppies turned out great this time. 

I have to stop this trying to reinvent the wheel. HAD I FOLLOWED the instructions and used the aluminum, I would not have wasted 4 1/2 hours, not to mention material. 

I got all the holes in the HDPE drilled and tapped with the 1/4 - 20 tap. I think there was a million of them holes. I did progress today but did not get the the Y and Z axis put together,,,,,, tomorrow if things go good. 

A couple of phots to show the different set up I chose this time, it seemed to work much better.

I have learned again, so a GOOD Day!

John


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi John,

It's looking good. Doers make mistakes and learn from them. To be a doer is a great thing. You are a doer......and a learner....

Ed......


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

*Great day!*

I did manage to put my gantry assembly together today as well started the table and shelving unit under the router. I had very liitle trouble and it came together without a snag. I have a few photos of the build and a couple of more jigs, to aide in the assembly.

Is that puppy ever heavy, and I am still trying to convince the better half to share the front room. Something about noise and saw dust, Oh my,,,, whine, whine, whine.   I need a bigger shop! orrrrr,  we put Scott's drums on the back poarch,,, works for me!  

Hope you enjoy the photos.

John


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Wow John,

You are really making progress. It won't be long now before you have the whole thing up and running and carving design.

Great job,

Ed......


----------



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

Looking good John. Won't be long before you will be able to cut. It's still amazing to me to watch the machine move around the table. I think I could just sit and watch for hours. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Today was a great day, my acme rod came, I got the puppy together, with help from my shop buddy Scott. Actually things went together with very few snags and the progress can be seen. Scott and I managed a shop day with very few disagreements :argue: we both have good ideas and we both are opinionated. He keeps me thinking young.   

I now have to get serious on the couplings, other set bearings, and motors. We have a computer and monitor but the programs are going to be costly. (Mach3 and Vcarve). Then the final kick is the router, Scott knows what we need there. I think a PC but can't remember the model.

Tomorrow time permitting I will put the shelf on the table and figure out a set of wheels for this puppy it must weigh 175 kilo I have a major shop refit to think of and will also post that as I go with the build. 

Bj looks like I am loosing a work bench, thank my lucky stars I have a table saw = work bench  

Hope you enjoy the photos.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

Looking good 

For the last time your table saw is NOT the work bench  LOL LOL

Now your router table can double for a work bench with some plywood clamped to it....

That's one heck of a Heath Kit John, for the software you may want to check out Rockler and look at the Shark CNC equipment...they are using the Bosch Colt for the router by the way.

http://www.rockler.com/search_results.cfm?filter=Shark&submit.x=0&submit.y=0


===========


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

John, you are one hell of a clever guy, I find it all amazing. There are just two points that I noticed, I'm surprised that you haven't used self-locking nuts on the U bolts and all that filing! I hate filing and it's for that reason that years ago I bought a second hand mill/drill.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

harrysin said:


> John, you are one hell of a clever guy, I find it all amazing. There are just two points that I noticed, I'm surprised that you haven't used self-locking nuts on the U bolts and all that filing! I hate filing and it's for that reason that years ago I bought a second hand mill/drill.


If I am clever,,,, I am still waiting to get rich.  

The idea of locking bolts did cross my mind and the plans showed for nuts and lock washers, except on the z axis. Vibration will be an issue and hoping the lock washers do the trick, if not I will have to put in a service call to......... Oh yea ME. 

Appreciate any feed back, I likely saved a motor on the table saw = workbench when I was doing my pipes, as I forgot to cover it and it was picked up by Doug.

Thanks for your kind words.
John


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

*Workshop or war zone*

Well I did manage to get my wheels on and they were rated at 125 pounds each. I braced the corners and added a 3/4" board to raise the table enough for the wheels to do their job. If that don't work I will make the next one out of cardboard so eliminate weight.  

The fourth photo is the wall at the start at 9:00 am this morning. The 5th and 6th photo is with the machine where it is going to call home,,,,, I hope, Scott will not get a boo at it till tomorrow.

The last couple is a war zone created when the shifting started. The very last photo is the work bench that will be leaving us to make room, I could not get either child to give up their room,,,, don't figure.

I hope I have these photos in the right order. 

Bj ......the photo 5 and 6 is as you suggested,,,,,,, a picture of the CNC acting as a work bench,,,, are you happy now.  

Hope everyone is making sawdust.
John


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

Yes I'm happy now   LOL

You have more guts than I John to take on that build...I like most of us are realy looking forward to you saying it's up and running and saying this is what I made on the 1st.run.

I can't tell you how much I'm looking forward to it...

=======


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Wow, John,

I have to agree, that's a huge project and the more you get done the more I'm amazed....way to go, you and Scott deserve many kudos....

Ed......


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

It's getting so exciting now John that I'm having difficulty waiting for each new instalment. It's now obvious that in addition to all the adjectives that I've used to describe you so far,BRAVE must be added.


----------



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

I see you're using the torsion box as a workbench. Can't really tell from the pictures if you have the bottom skin on the bottom torsion box but I see that you don't have the top skin on. It would definitely help to install both top and bottom skins to keep torsion box from possibly getting out of square and/or damaging the braces.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Good morning to all,

My fun time is over and I have to fit "work into my schedule", I will be carring on and acting like a normal person again,,, you know fun in the shop and that nasty word "work". I put in a 9 - 10 hour day Monday to Friday, so my progress will slow a little.

I ordered my love joy connectors and spider connectors yesterday, as well the larger bearings for the acme rod. They should be here Tuesday of next week,,,,, well this being Nova Scotia,,,, within the next 10 days.  

Scott's last night shift was last night and so we can get back on the same page again. We need the motors and driver boards ordered (his job) and I am waiting to chat with him on our programs. I am pretty certain we have this worked out but need to confirm with him, our direction.

My goal tonight is dismattle the old work bench and set up the shop once again, well maybe not all that but whatever can be accomplished. I do need a bigger shop!!!!!! 

Doug, I do have the bottom skin on and the shelf will hopefully keep it square. I have all the torsion rods in and tightened, you are right I should get the top skin on,,,,,, an "ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure". Did you build a jig for your acme rod (grinding the ends down) or get them machined?

Well time to go and start this fine day. It is an easy day as our cafeterias don't open untill Monday, but set up must start. Hungary people to feed.  

Have a great day, and chat soon.
John


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

I did manage to get into the shop and got the old bench tore out and a mini bench replaceing it. I did get some shifting done but far from over.

Acouple of photos of the nude wall (funny the things you find when dismantaling things) I always wondered where that nut went 6 months ago. 

Pretty tired and bath and bed.  YEA bath, bed, sounds good.

Chat later 
John


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Let's see now. You took out a work bench, but gained 2 more. The TS and the CNC.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Morning Mike

Well, if you take a good look (photo #3) I have added a small "side table",,, some call it a jointer. A person can not have too many tables in a shop.  I live in a multi cultural country, so I have multi purpose tool tables. I think I am on the cutting edge of a "new fad" 

Have a great day.
John


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

I am still moving forward but with work cramming me and the foot giving me a bit of a rough time, my progress is slow.

I do have parts on order and will be back at it very shortly, with new accomplishments and problems.

I have not put this aside but mankind has decided to only put 24 hours in a day and I have to sleep and rest for about 8 of them. 1/3 of our life devoted to rest,,,, wow!

Well 5:20 am and a few minutes late leaving for work. Chat later

John


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey John,

No doubt work is interfering with the real gems of life. I'm sure you'll be on top of it again once your routine is properly settled in. 5:20...wow and I thought it was tough to get up at 6:00 AM.

Ed......


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"Well 5:20 am and a few minutes late leaving for work. Chat later"

Surely there must be a law against being on the streets at that hour of the night. I'm not sure if I have ever been out and about at that unearthly hour.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

They say early to bed early to rise makes a man healthy and wealthy and wise, and what I see that you have posted it must be true..

I know you must get up at 5:00 but it's the best time of day for me....it's always nice to say hello to the milk man and with luck get a freebe of a qt.of milk to drink on the little walk in the AM...our milk man is a real nice guy..  and is a saw dust maker also.. 

==========


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi gentlemen

I picked up my love joy connectors and spider connectors, plus the bearings for the acme screw drives, on the way home from work. I am getting some shop time this weekend, "yes sir"   

I will take photos of my work over the weekend. I have a jig to build to grind the end down on the acme to fit in the connectors. i have some motor mounts to get drilled,,,, man do I love this. 

A couple of photos from another build to explain better than me.

Chat in a bit.
John


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Atta boy John.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

The weekend did get some headway for sure, not as much as I would have liked. I had some happy surprises as well (they have to find me) some things to re-think. It is the thinking thing that hurts  

The photos are in two stages 1- 3 yesterday,,,, 4 - 6 today. I also had some "honey do" chores.  

I managed to get the motor mouts all drilled and taped where needed, and the anti back lash nuts finished, I hope these work or I will have to purchase three and the 2 start rod. The anit backlash nuts can be best seen in photo #2 (upper right) and #6

I drilled and taped the acme nuts and inserted set screws (photo #2) this replaced using two acme screws back-locked together. A much neater finish, and not sticking out near as far. 

I then had a problem, I could not put the acme nut directly on the bearing, and not being able to find a washer with a 1/2" hole and only 7/8" Dia., I even searched for nylon,,,,, "not", Grrrrrr! I found a piece of HDPE 1" thick, and managed to make the washers, (very time consuming) Picture #5 - #7.

I chose to put a HDPE block in the anti-backlash nut, (more time) Photo #6 - #7 The original plans did not call for this either. (photo #1)

I ran out of some hardware and will have to pick this up tomorrow. My "wish list" photo #5. Darn these cost over-runs.  

A lot of piddling this weekend, but moving ahead.

John


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Great job John. We're all waiting for that first trial run.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Wow, John what fantastic project! I totally missed this. Very cool!

Corey


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Coming along nicely John. Just try to take it easy with your foot and all. After all got to be able to play with that fine project when it is finished.  Hope to see pics when you get it going. HA beat Harry to the punch on this one.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

John, half inch fender washers chucked in a drill press and a file would quickly give you metal washers the diameter you needed.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Don't you worry Glenmore, now that John has overcome his initial shyness there will be plenty of pictures.
John, words aren't adequate to describe your progress on this project, I doubt that there are too many hobbyists out there capable of undertaking such an enormous task.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi John,

I have to agree with Harry, this is a huge project and it seems to be coming along very nicely.

Keep it going, it's looking good.

Ed......


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

*Steady as she goes!*

I have been around in the shop a bit and did manage to get some work done, or should I say "fun done"  

The pictures are pretty self explantory, but I must say it took some sdjustments to get everything to move smoothly, and like the person I am I made a couple of (I like to call them) "minor miscalculations", heck lets be honest,,,, I screwed up a couple of times  and caused me time to fix the "minor miscalculation".

All said and done I do have a much bettert grip on the workings,,,,,,,,, "minor miscalculations" have a way of teaching you this. 

I will be starting the mobile control unit housing the computer and monitor. We can not run it off our network as all computers are Macs and the firewall and archives are using Linux. The programs we chose need a windows based computer.
This is why the mobile controller, with everything at hand.

A point of interest, I purchased the lovejoy connectors in two countries, Canada and the USA. As the photo shows the the connector on the left is from the USA, the two on the right are from a Candain company. I had to drill and tap the two I bought in Canada and the one from Econo had theirs already tapped.

Just an update and hope this finds everyone well. 

John


----------



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

Looks like you are about ready to start cutting John. The fun is about to begin. What size/type motors are you using?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

John, each stage of the construction amazes me more than the previous stage. The text is a great improvement. One thing puzzles me, why has the X bearing got Y's on it! What do you propose to do with the machine when it's up and going, it's size suggests it's more than just a hobby machine.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Gentlemen

Hi Doug, we are planning on a kit from http://www.hobbycnc.com/products/hobbycnc-pro-driver-board-packages/ We were looking at the pro package and the 305 oz motors. Any suggestions? I still have the control center to build but that is a weekends work. The motor and drivers are still waiting to be done, we still have not ordered. Our next purchase, coming soon. We do have the computer and monitor. Our last purchase will be the software required.  Then we are a "lift off".... 

Hi Harry, I looked at the photos and was wondering, hum,, I may be missing something. I did a few photos to show the breakdow of parts a little more clearly. I am just glad they did not use any more letters of the alphabet, 3 has been confusing enough for me.  I hope the photos correct any errors I may have made.

The original use of the unit was inlay work, (a simple machine low cost) well now it seems we have gotten carried away.  I may like to build another thickness sander with the ideas I mentioned in the sander build. Then cut out kits for the sander (one idea) I will still be doing the inlay work we originally planned, and now cut the boxes as well with the CNC. I have made several boxes (specialty) with inlay and all of it done by hand (too slow). Scott and I may cut the CNC tables (they are open source) for any local people. To be honest the more I think about the machine the more ideas that come to mind, I guess within the machines perminiters it is unlimited.

You guys have a great day and a better tomorrow.

John


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

How did I miss this. Sorry John all I can say is wow really a great job. Hope the next pics are of you doing some routing with it. Really nice.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi John,

I agree with everyone else. You've done a marvelous job.   Keep up the good work.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi guys

keeping up to you guys is almost a full time job.  

Have a great evening, I'm off to bed 4:30 am comes too soon, then off to work.

Thanks
John


----------



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

I don't think you could go wrong with the Hobbycnc setup. Seems everyone that used that setup didn't have near the trouble as us that used the Xylotex. I have the 269 oz Xylotex and it does a very good job for me. I had problems at first but I think my biggest problem was my computer. It just wasn't fast enough to handle the processing. After getting a refurbished one from Ubid, the cnc just zipped right along. I just bought the Xylotex because it was already to start working and the hobbycnc had to be soldered together first. I was nervous about the soldering so I went with Xylotex. Now it seems the soldering is a simple job.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Good morning Doug,

The soldering is not a problem for us , we do our own circuit boards for certain applications. Time seems to be my biggest problem, and the foot is giving me a lot of headache. A fractured heel is a long time mending.

Off to work have a great day
John


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Wow John,

You expose more and more of your talents every time you post. So you build your own boards too.....is there anything you don't do?

Ed......


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Ed

I think I may post a thread of the Electronic drums Scott and I built. I have a set of photos and it would be best in another thread. 

Can't fly a plane, I hate heights.  

Thanks for the kind words.
John

Harry this build may be up an old time alley, the "audio world", be gentle on us we are amatures. 

John


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Well I have not been lazy but busy. 

I do have another section started for the machine,,, the control cabinet.

It still has a ways to go to completion but is moving ahead. The photos explain the build, and ideas welcomed.

Have a great day and a better tomorrow.
John


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Nice. The whole machine looks great.

Will you be using the keyboard in the drawer? Looks like a good way to get carpal tunnel. How about a fold-down drawer front on it?


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Mike
You are so right, I was going to lift the keyboard up on the counter, and just use the drawer for storage of the key board. I could hinge that puppy easily and have the height option, for the key board. Good idea and easy to do, thanks.   

That will be the first planned modification (most are out of necessity)I am sure there will be more. 

Have a good day, chat soon, and thanks.

John


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Well I got the control box finished, it may not look pretty but it will do the job.  

I did take your advice Mike and made a flip down front on the key board tray. It was a great idea, thanks.

I put a false bottom in and some old steel I had hanging around has found a home,,, ballast 

We will be getting the motors/drivers at the end of the month. The router is the last piece to the puzzle. It was designed for a PC router, so this as well is on our wish list.

Soon the fine tuning and final set-up and she be ready to go. Yup. 

Enjoy the photos


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

Great looking cabinet, it's going to be a great saw dust magnet   you know static and monitors /// 
You should see my TV in the shop   LOL or to say you wish you could see it... hahahaha


=========


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Bj you are so right, we were going to put a cover on and Scott said what is the difference wiping the glass front or the screen. I had nothing to argue with him so this is the way it ended. I have a radio somewhere in the shop,,,, there is noise but I find it hard to see where it is coming from,,, they not onlly draw dust I think they create it. 

The up side the more the monitor collects the easier to find the dust.  

This whole project is a lesson in motion. I seem to have to build everthing twice, after finding the issues with the first model.

I will get this up soon!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm not sure how I missed this post John, the cabinet is everything that I've come to expect from you, but it must be painted to show that it came from the same manufacturer as the CNC machine.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Harry

Well you did do the "egg cup for the breakfast egg". and I might add a fine job.

Well I have just finished showing "my colours".

Thanks Harry, I hate a brush and needed that little push.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Looks like it needs another coat of paint.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Mike don't tell Harry  He may miss that, Doh! Caught again.

I know this is a plot by you and Harry ,,,,,, you know I hate paint brushes.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

A tough crowd this is.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi John,

The build is looking very nice. I'm afraid though, everyone is right about the paint. In order for it to be up to your perfect standards it looks like another coat of green is in the works.....however, having said that, it is a beautiful looking piece of work.

Ed......

PS, how's Pee Wee?


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks gentlemen and "yes" I started a second coat, and will finish when I get home from work today, and post.

Mike..... "A tough crowd this is". ....... Yes but a caring and honest group. I always appreciate observations and opinions.  Yes sir! 

I should listen to my own words sometimes, (I tell the staff I work with "good food takes time") It also applies for wood working. (a good job takes time).

Thanks to all, and will post the finished look. 

Off to work, have a great day!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Well John, don't you think that looks better now that the FIRST coat of paint is on? When everything is up and running I reckon you'll get quite a few orders!


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

As I said I would get a second coat, I personally agree the second coat was needed and they now match.   

Not much more to do now.  I wonder how much saw dust this puppy is going to make, I can hear the music now,,,,,, JOHN "don't drag that sawdust in the house" ,,,, that means I have been having fun.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Hmmm. I think it might look better if it were Maize and Blue. What say you all?


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Ok Mike you been talking to my son, he wanted silver look or blue,,,,,, Hum!!!!! I smell a plot. 

My second choice was ... see picture below.   

Sorry,,,,,, me and "John Deer" got the same eye doctor, and green and yellow she be.  Yup!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Scott was right. Blue with silver trim.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

I like the color (green and yellow ) it fits the tool and you ,John Deer type tool ,digs it up or cuts it off at the top.. hahahahaha ... but I also see it in a year or two looking like the other picture you posted, turn in to a work bench, like many John Deer items do..

Use it for 15 days of the year and the rest of the time it's a tool that's in the way and collecting dust .... 

But it will always be a great yellow and green work bench John for glue ups ,etc....


=========










Check twice! said:


> As I said I would get a second coat, I personally agree the second coat was needed and they now match.
> 
> Not much more to do now.  I wonder how much saw dust this puppy is going to make, I can hear the music now,,,,,, JOHN "don't drag that sawdust in the house" ,,,, that means I have been having fun.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

We can all take a lesson in colours from Bj,,,   Even the real work bench is starting to look green and yellow. 

Bj, I see you have me pegged, this is really a new style gluing station. With a little thinking I will design a glue bottle to dispense glue as the unit moves.  :sold: 

Then CNC is a front for a brillant new "gluing station".

John Deer and I thank you for the support of our choice in colours.


----------



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

Very nice John. Looks like you and Scott have about completed the build. Now comes the hard part - installing and tweaking the motors. Not that hard, just aggravating. Keep up the good work. Won't be long now.

Talking about the dust, you need to be researching some of the forums for different plans for making dust collector skirts. These cnc machines make a large volume of dust. MDF is terrible and it will probably be the material you will use the majority of the time, especially in the beginning. It's probably the cheapest material you will find to practice on and carves very easy. You will definitely be filling up your garbage cans during this time. Could be very expensive to be practicing on good wood.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Doug

We are just building up the last few dollars, for the last couple of steps. It has cost us about $450. more than expected.We will be ordering the motors and steppers hopfully next week.  

I am going to get the oldest son to pick up a 4x8 sheet of MDF for the sacrificial top, and get that laid in and a clamping system built. Does it require a PC router, it calls for it. What do you use? How did you build in the clamping system? 

I had to do a lot of diddling to get the acme to run smoothly, not too sure how tight the movement should be. The backlash nuts were a pain, I am going to change the original nuts for factory ones, after we get it up and running.

The dust sysem was a concern, what type of hosing did you use? 

Scott and I are moving into this phase with a lot of questions, and a lot of them can't be answered until we have it moving.

How is your build going?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey John

I got one for you ,after you get your machine up and running make one of Mike and his Boss like I did just for kicks,, apples to apples thing.. 

You can get the picture of Mike from the post below ..

http://www.routerforums.com/cnc-routing/4477-mike-senior-moderator.html

=======


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Bj

We may try something like that. We have got 3Dcarve, and Scott is going to get 3D Cut. He is also looking at another called photo cut (or something like that) I think it is for photos.

I have so much to learn yet, but my grey matter is still absorbing new ideas,,, so life is good. 

Some pretty impressive cuttings on the link you gave me. I just hope this baby can do as well. 

Have a great weekend!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI John

That wold be great, the one in the post of Mike is in the Med./normal cut, it could be better in the Fine cut but time is the key,, the one of Mike took about 1 1/2 hours to come out of the machine, if it was in Fine cut it would take about 4 hours or more to kick out of the machine.,.most routers are not made to run that long at one time...I have seen some projects that can take up to 12 hours of running time..some times more...


Software is a big part of it and I'm sure you will find that out...
It's like getting a new router now what can it do in my hands.. ..


=========




Check twice! said:


> Hi Bj
> 
> We may try something like that. We have got 3Dcarve, and Scott is going to get 3D Cut. He is also looking at another called photo cut (or something like that) I think it is for photos.
> 
> ...


----------



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

John, my dust collection setup is probably one of the first that was used with the machine. It's better than nothing but improvements have been made. This is my setup:












If I were you, I would probably email Joe and ask him what is the latest and greatest dust collector setup for the 2006 model. I'm sure he has seen all the different designs and knows which is the best. Would save you a lot of time instead of you going through the designs by trial & error.

As far as hold-downs, I usually just use a small finishing nail gun from Harbor Freight and shoot a nail in each corner of the workpiece to the worktable. There's not a hold-down that gets in your way and it's quick. I have used the double sided tape and it works ok, but it's slow. I haven't decided what I'm going to use with my new 4x4.

I think I am through with my 4x4 build except for the electronic & motors. They have been ordered but not here yet.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Doug

Can you PLEASE post one of the items you made on your CNC machine ..


====


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks Doug

I was dreading having to install a hold down system. Finishing nails it is,, 

You have given me the picture I needed for the dust system. I can work with that and come up with a system that works for me. That is a great photo.  

Just one other thing, what HP is the router? Thanks 

We are ordering the electronics and motors this week. We will be getting the rest of the software shortly. I guess the final stages are coming together. It has been a bigger build than I anticipated, but the up side,,,, I have learned a lot.

Thanks for your assistance, really appreciated.


----------



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

Bj, I will take a couple of pictures of some projects and get them uploaded. Give me a little while. Most of them I have given away already as gifts. Hope I'm not in this to make money, I'd be doing a lousy job. I guess I'm in the same boat as most of the members here

John, the router is 2.25 hp. There is website that I bought two refurbished routers(one to use and one as a backup) for $59 apiece. Have used the main one now for over 1 1/2 years and have not even used the backup yet. I've run the one on the machine for as long as 4 hours at a time without turning it off. Pretty tough little router, especially for the price. Hope the backup is as tough.

http://www.reconditionedsales.com/H...Fixed_Base_Router_(Reconditioned)___i310.aspx

As far as learning, you're definitely not through yet. The fun is just to begin.


----------



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

Started a new thread - Projects built with CNC. Do not want to hijack John's thread.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

The fan system for the computer/electronics compartment, came together this way. I think the photos will explain the best.

The steppers and electronics have been ordered,,,,,, so close yet so far!

Another saga in the never ending "as the CNC grows.


----------



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

What do you need a filter for? I don't see any dust


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

You tattoo your work bench for every, now it has a green John-Deer hash marks LOL LOL  

but your fan setup looks good... 

==========



Check twice! said:


> The fan system for the computer/electronics compartment, came together this way. I think the photos will explain the best.
> 
> The steppers and electronics have been ordered,,,,,, so close yet so far!
> 
> Another saga in the never ending "as the CNC grows.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Your ingenuity continues to amaze me John BUT, a tank cutter to make a hole, this is a router forum!


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Doug

You caught the shop at it's finest,,,, had you seen it just before I started the blower project,,,,, not pretty  Half way through building a large storage cabinet, the saw dust was everywhere,,, I am still trying to find who is putting all that saw dust in the shop.

Bj

When this project finishes ( CNC ) I am going to get a new sacrificial top ( 1/4" masonite ) and a sanding on the edges, there goes "Mr Deere bench" but still got the CNC  

Harry

"a tank cutter" LOL ,,,,,, Just looking for alternative ways to accomplish the task,,,, don't use my way,,,,,, but it was fast.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Coming along nicely John. The more I look at it, the color scheme gets better.
Here's a little something you can hang on your wall.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Mike, did YOU make that lawn mower?


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Mike LOL

I am going to print it off and mount it on the side of the machine ,,,,,,,,, Golly I now got a logo.  

BTW the steppers came today, I have to go down at 5:00 pm and get them at the post office, we were not home to sign for them,,, darn that thing called work getting in the way,,,,


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Harry 

I don't know if he made it but,,,, it makes me want to get on it and terrorize the neighbours.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Well the steppers are here! As Doug says "the learning has just begun"  

Scot got his buddy to pick up the board (he is working) and soldering gear, he was going to work on it "at work",,,,,,, I want a job like that!

We will start on it likely tomorrow after work and the weekend. Scott starts his weekend tomorrow. 

A couple of pics of the kit. 

The machines logo


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Hey John. Great logo.
That pic was included in an email sent to me. Glad you liked it.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice chopper John could I borrow it to check my mail box.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Things are at the really exciting stage now John. Before you use that ginormous electro., solder two curley wires to it, hook it up to a power supply for a while then take it to work and leave it in a prominent position then wait and see what peoples curiosity does! I can't help being nasty.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Glenmore,,,,, Mikes giving them away,,   We can all have one...  

Harry,,, man we want to jolt him not fry him   Talk about a hair straightner, it would be very interesting though. 

On the serious side I have to show a "night at work" for Scott. He did do some soldering and did manage to get some parts on. The two views of the front/back shows his accomplishments, but where there is positive there has to be a balance of negative. He neglected to ask Jeff for the solder sucker when he picked up the board, and Scott made a mistake and trying to remove a resistor, he broke it.

One would think this to be a simple thing,,, buy a new one. In our metro area no one has a 249 ohm 1/4 watt resistor. Three-four day wait or on line. It seems to be a uncommon size. Oh well.

I am going to remove the motor mounts and drill and tap the holes for the steppers, and get that part hooked up as Scott works the electronics end.

This will be a great weekend.. Yup


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Here ya go Glenmore.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Good grief Mike,,,,, beautiful,,,,,,,,   I can see Glenmore sitting on that puppy on his way to the mailbox.... LOL

I told you Glenmore Mike was giving them away.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike 

That's what you call a red neck bike  

I have that in my gallery from along time ago.. 

==========


AxlMyk said:


> Here ya go Glenmore.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Mike
> 
> That's what you call a red neck bike
> 
> ...


Thats a "mountain chopper" ready for a mailbox run.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Well I got the motors mounted, now I will tackle the wiring. We ordered our transformer, case, and that darn resistor Scott broke. 

Doug could you show a look at your wiring, on the machine 2006? Thanks


We are on the home stretch.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Getting close now John, way, way passed the point of no return.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Will you be building guards for the motors sticking way out like they are.
They look menacing.

Goog job.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

AxlMyk said:


> Will you be building guards for the motors sticking way out like they are.
> They look menacing.
> 
> Goog job.


Hi Mike
Now that is something I had not looked at yet, but something I should consider. The photo shows it all. 

Hum! some thinking to do.  Funny I have never seen them covered, but the other sites don't have the keen eye of Mike.  

Hi Harry
I was past the point of no return the day I decided to build this,,,  my son says "Dad you are stubborn" I say, "no son,,,,,,,determined"


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Looking real good John....I thought the same about the guards as soon as I saw your pic....it does give the story quite well.

Ed......


----------



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

John, is there anything in particular you are wanting to see about my wiring? I have the Xylotex kit which is altogether different than yours. I can look around on some of the builds and see if I can round you up some good pictures if I know what it is you are looking for.

As far as the safety aspect, it is very easy to switch sides/ends that you install the motors. Most people do not set these cncs up in the middle of their shop, so you can place the machine where the motors are against the wall,cabinet,etc. Now all I did was to make a 3 sided channel (1/4" plywood) and just set it over the motor and mount. Put 2 screws into the HDPE. Wouldn't make a 4 sided box. The steppers get very warm anyway. Wouldn't cut all the air off.

I didn't really think of it as a safety item, just something to cover my motors to help keep dust from getting in them. I guess I could say I used them for a safety cover and an extra benefit was to keep dust out of the motors


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Doug

I am more interested in the type of wire and the system you used to allow the back and forth motion of the carriages. 

We are mounting the control box on the unit, but have to address the issue of the movement of the 3 axis with the wires going to the motors.. It is something you have solved on the 2006. 

Did you use center and limit switches? I say yes, Scott says not needed,,,, Hum!,,, Ideas I do have the pdf file for the hook up.

I am going to change the motor on the "Y" carriage to the other side, worth the effort, for sure. 

Not too sure what I am going to do with the motors but I will protect them and me. 

Thanks for your help Doug, Thanks for the keen eye Mike. Thanks Ed


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

A simple solution to a potential hazard.   

Easy to remove, and solid as rock.

Mike you keep this up we are going to have give you the title "Quality Assurance officer"  Or "Safety Officer" 

Heading to bed, our other parts are in Quebec,,, here they come.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I certified tools and equipment for Ford. They also pumped safety into us all the time.
Besides, we all know how much you like to paint.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Looking good John

Nice job

I can't wait until the 4th of July next year when you are pushing your new tool in the parade with all the other John Deer tractors and equipment...be sure and take some snapshots 

I sure you don't do much on the 4th of July in Nova Scotia, CD. but I'm sure you have a day you get the old cars out and drive around.

=============



Check twice! said:


> A simple solution to a potential hazard.
> 
> Easy to remove, and solid as rock.
> 
> ...


----------



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

Covers look nice John. If this is the location of your 2006, looks like the x-axis motor will be fine. You shouldn't be walking around it. That y-axis motor would be a killer. Would definitely move it. If you don't you're going to have knots all over your head and you will probably remember some bad words

I did not add the limit switches to my 2006 but the only reason I didn't was because I didn't know how but I would definitely recommend them. The first cnc I built I burned up a router because the z-axis slipped and the router was trying to cut the full length of the cutting part of the router bit. You would know, I had stepped away from the machine for maybe 4-5 minutes to go inside the house. When I got back to the shop, sounded unusually quiet before I went in the door. When I opened the door, the shop was full of smoke and smelled like something had burned. Parts of the router housing even melted. I'll try to find some pictures I took at the time. I was very lucky it didn't start a serious fire. I do not leave the machine unattended any more. If it is running, I am in the shop somewhere. It was one of those costly lessons that could have been much more expensive. Will definitely install the switches on my new one and ask questions to find out how to do it. Just like any type of insurance, you usually don't need it til you don't have it. Have heard of some people that will leave their machines running unattended for hours. Even heard of people setting up remote cameras and keeping an eye on the machine from inside their house.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Doug

I will try to put the pdf file up, it is pretty simple,,,, I think 

That is not the final resting place for my puppy, that is why I switched the motors. 

How did you run your wires from motor to control box? 

Hope the file will upload. YES it did, maybe this could help,,,,, maybe. 

Off to work, have a great day,,,,,, Bj I was kinda figuring the "Santa Claus Parade" I have bought some sure grip winter wheels and blankets to keep it warm. Yup!  Hang a few bulbs, a little tinsel, some LED's ,,, "CNC tree". Mike don't stop thinking safety, no sir, Thanks for all opinions and suggestions. I still like my colours.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

That didn't take you long John, but what a difference it's made.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

A little added touch for Mike.  I am working on certification for the CNC think I am going in the right direction.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Wow,

I can hardly wait until you have your first project of this baby John, it looks fantastico.

Very nice work. You and your son seem to make a very good team.

Ed......


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Ed

My other half of our team works from 4:00 pm to 2 am and with me on days, our quality time is limited. It is only for 30 days then back to days for him. 

I have to pick up my parts tomorrow, we missed the carrier today. This will give Scott the ability to test the electronics, and I have to do some wiring. This is all new territory to me so the learning has begun. 

The up side "I can do my own service calls" 

Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

LOL. Now ya got it.


----------



## ajh359 (Jul 17, 2008)

I have just reading this post from page 1 to page 15, you have done a good looking tool hope work fine. Now waiting on new posts. Andrew


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Andrew

I thank you for your kind words, I am a bit long winded at times but have been trying to make this build as much fun for everyone else as it is for me. I will be posting some photos after work today, of the final parts I pick up today. 

I am down to a few switches, some wire, a router and bits. I also have one more program to purchase. Moving forward.!


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Check twice! said:


> I am a bit long winded at times but .....


Ayup, kinda like a Nor-easter bearing down.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Mike, I guess you do get a few BREEZES off the lake,,,,,,,  I see your lake and raise you an ocean. 
BTW don't go adding Lake Huron to the size, I know the difference,,,  

As I told Andrew I did pick up my parts, and the only real thing now is to get it wired. Scott's last day for 3 days, and should get a little done.

Harry, something for you to look at,,, 

Bj, I don't need any jigs for this part. 

I am hoping to show some progress this weekend, that silly thing called work is always getting in the way.


----------



## jbishop (Feb 2, 2007)

John, Having spent a few years in machine shops and have run CNC lathes and mills, how do you locate the part for the "starting point" to start in this case the routing? Great work, I also am looking forward to some projects!
John


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi John

That is a dang good question, but one I will knowledgably answer after I chat with my son. I have not thought that far ahead, and you will likely have more knowledge about this than me at this point. 

I am assuming based on the board print out there are provisions for the cut out switches that run in series for each axis. You should be able to home each axis at a set location and the program does the math from there. I will be using mechnical switches to accomplish the home setting. It is new and a learning experience for me.

I will confirm this but pretty sure I am in the ballfield. 

Thanks for asking and your kind words.


----------



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

Expecting to be seeing videos of your machine moving by this weekend. Looking good.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

John, I reckon that you could spot weld thin tin plate with that xformer.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI John

This is how my CNC works for the most part.

The pattern is put on the memory card.
The card is put in the machine.
The switch is turned on and it reads the card.
The board is in the machine and under the rollers and locked in place.
Then the computer will ask me to select the pattern I want to do.
Then it will check the board for the edges and how long the board is.
This is all done with touch sensors on the machine.
Once it has that info in the memory card .
It will ask if I want to make the item the same size as the pattern, if not it will let me resize the pattern to match the board I have in the machine.
Once it knows what I want it will recheck the board and lay out the X,Y,Z
Then it will check how thick the board is.
Then it will move the board in place under the router motor and ask if I have the right bit in place, if I change the bit it will check the board one more time and set the router motor for the job.
Once it checks it, it will start the router motor and do the job.
The router motor only moves to the right or the left and up or down.
At the same time it moves the board into place under the router motor.

I hope I got all the steps just right but the key for this CNC machine is the sensors built into the machine..sometimes to many, like heat from the router motor...and drive cable....that turns the router bit device, the sensors that keeps the router bit from going to deep this a key one and a must, or it will cut up the mat under the board.

By the way it will start in the lower right hand side of the board but it knows where by using the pattern to set it up ....

=======



Check twice! said:


> Hi John
> 
> That is a dang good question, but one I will knowledgably answer after I chat with my son. I have not thought that far ahead, and you will likely have more knowledge about this than me at this point.
> 
> ...


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Doug not this weekend,,,, but very soon   Both Scott and i learn by playing with it, so we have to get the kit together and test, then calibrate. By the end of next week, I am saying. 

Harry, I never thought of a spot welder, I did put a pretty nip into a steel bar with a car battery. (hit the two posts by accident). Now don't tell the rest of the members but,,,,,,,,

(whisper) I was 22 and I had to get my car boosted one night in the winter. Well this part went quite well and it being night,,, my hood was up and I just had to look under the hood to check the water level of the battery. First dumb thought 

I decided to get my lighter out (not having a flash light) and check..... second mistake, 

Well to see, you would have to put the flame over the battery,,, right,,,NOT,, third mistake, 

BANG!!!! the hospital for 3 hours getting my eyes flushed (that was not nice),,,,,, I ruined a new leather jacket,,,,,, a lump on my head from jumping up and hitting the hood,,,,, $60.00 for a new battery,,,,, it was a bad night for sure.

My lesson was,,,,, do not put open flame around a charging battery. 

Bj, I would say your unit has all these items built, I am still researching the home set up, on the machine. it seems to be a grey area and not used by a lot of the builders of these units. I reserched the creator of the unit, a 138 page thread and still not 100% sure. "I will over come" I have the limit switches cased,,, more research, Yup! 

I guess on the bright side of everthing, I have gone from reaching over the ocean,,,, to reaching across a pond. Chat soon


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

John, I promise not to say a word to anyone if you promise the same about my little secret.
When I was about 19 and completely aware of how Lead acid batteries work and the fact that during charging lots of highly explosive Hydrogen is given off. Well this day an almost new car battery was bubbling it's heart out on the bench where it was kept on low charge for car radio repairs, bearing in mind that valves (tubes) were the order of the day and car radios consumed lots of amps, hence the battery, a sudden urge overcame me and would you believe that I clicked my Ronson cigarette lighter above one of the uncovered cells. The scene now was a bloody great bang, a bright blue flash and a flood of Sulphuric acid from where the end blew off! Luckily no acid touched me. Now don't forget John, not a word to anyone.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Harry, the stupid thing about me doing it,,,, I was on a deisel electric submarine, and we were not allowed to smoke while charging our batteries. Just don't figure! 

Scott finished the control box tonight and the last thing to install is a heat sink. a few photos of the box. 

With any luck at all we should be able to move it this weekend,,,,, you may be right Doug .  We will be hooking the motors up tomorrow. What a lot to learn. Once we can play, we will learn much quicker.

Heading to bed have a fine one.


----------



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

John, you are probably 99% completed before you are able to move your gantrys. It's kinda like having another baby when you see it moving for the first time. Very satisfying to see what you have accomplished. I can still sit for a hour and watch it do its thing. I think it hypnotizes me. 

Now getting through with the complete machine is an other story. Getting everything adjusted is probably going to be a headache but at least you can see the end now. I guess you never get through. As you learn you will find something else you want to do to it. 

I'm getting anxious to see some videos.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Looking really good John but will you please have a word with Scott, the sloppy way the labels have been applied belies the care and dedication that has gone into the construction.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Harry, Scott's "down side", pretty is of no importance, as long as it works.... I like neat! 

The way this works, he puts these parts together, and Dad the "quality dept." makes them look pretty. Whatever work we do today will, be improved on Sunday while he works, by the quality team....... ME,,,,,,,,,Good help is hard to find,,,,


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

It's obvious that you and I have lots in common John. It's also obvious that my son, a highly qualified electronics technician and Scott have a lot in common regarding lack of attention to fine details.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Harry

Scott and I sometimes speak different launages for example,,

Scott says stuborn,,,, me determined 

I say sloppy,,,,, Scott creative 

So you see, sometimes meanings get lost in priorities. It sure gets interesting when we are planning a build, you might say he plays a "judge's advocate",,, Anyway what do you say "KIDS"  

I fixed it up a bit but I think the photo tells the story.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Getting there!


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi John,

You make a fine 'neatness' controller........

Ed......


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Well we had a busy weekend, that work thing got in the way for some of it. We did manage to get some work done. The photos likely explain. 

Hi Ed, I am not sure about "neatness controller",,,,,, more like "neatness doooooer!"   

Have a great one!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

Looking real Good,, I can't wait to see what it can do BUT I think I can't wait to see your new project just a bit more ( a new shop/garage to hold this one and the sander ) 

====


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi John,

Looking good. I don't see the initials "JD" on it.   LOL

Have you considered putting in cooling fans on the ends of your safety covers? That would dissipate heat quite a bit. Just a suggestion my friend. 

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Ken

It was suggested I needed more cooling, and a computer fan was suggested. I can pick one up for about $2.00, and I do have a couple of small 12 V transformer. So you are correct. 

I am putting my "racing lawnmower" logo on   Oh Yes,,,,,,,,  

Off to work have a great day!


----------



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

Very quiet from your end John. I was expecting a video by now.


----------



## guyonahog (Jun 20, 2007)

John,


You and your son have done a beautiful job! I cannot wait to see the completed pics and a video. How exciting!


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hin guyonaahog, Thanks for the kind words, and we are working on the final steps, Oh yes. 

Hi Doug, Well "quiet" is always relevant,  actually both Scott and myself have had little time in the shop this last few days. Scotts shift (the weird one) ends this week and he gets back on days for two months  my buddy is back  YES!

Myself busy,,,,, the owner of the company is on vacation and causing me some extra work, which is OK, he deserves the break, he had a hard go of it when I fractured my heel and was laid up for 5 months. .... Enough excuses  I did manage to get some things done though, but having some minor computer problems.

Scott feels he has resolved his computer problem but he will not get back to it until Thur or Friday. The motors flash up but go no where,,,,,, even to jog it,,,,, don't figure I thought those puppies would just understand what we want  

I have been pricing routers local and I am getting a single speed (not sure brand yet) as I have a speed control. We are planning to build a relay and eventually control router speed with the computer.

Now on the positive side,,,, I have the motor cooling fans running,,,,, the box dust system works great,,,,,, the control box works fine,,,,, I know about limit and homing switches,,,,, get my router this week,,,,, and finally I figured "computers" were invented to test humans patience.  It is too bad computers don't understand "I have a big hammer,,,, and I know how to use it"  

The owner returns this Saturday and life levels out for the Llewellyn household, Yup it does,,,


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Check twice! said:


> The motors flash up but go no where,,,,,, even to jog it,,,,, don't figure I thought those puppies would just understand what we want


Hi John,

Here at work, I've seen our maintenance dept. spend up to a month to get all the "bugs" worked out of an electrical system. We have cubers, all ran by a comp. When installing an entire new system like we did a few yrs ago. It took 2 months before all had "calmed down". 

I wish you best of luck with that pc problem.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Ken

It is kind of funny you say that (about persistant problems) I do the bulk of electronic repairs on our vending equipment and so many times I find that I solve one problem, just to find another.

We are working on it, it is definitely not a plug and play thing. The beauty is "a problem to solve", we will solve it..... yes sir!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI John

Looking good,,, BUGS, BUGS, Ken got me thinking about bugs in the system, my son worked on the DIA (airport) on the baggage system ( the bag/luggage killer system) it had so many bugs they junked the whole system and they are now doing it the old way for the most part... BUGS..

Miles and miles of track and motors and wires...all down the tube...

==========



Hamlin said:


> Hi John,
> 
> Here at work, I've seen our maintenance dept. spend up to a month to get all the "bugs" worked out of an electrical system. We have cubers, all ran by a comp. When installing an entire new system like we did a few yrs ago. It took 2 months before all had "calmed down".
> 
> I wish you best of luck with that pc problem.


----------



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

Sounds like yall might get serious again this weekend, good. Don't know if we had the same problem but when I got mine all setup, I could not get the motors to move. I found that down in the bottom left corner of Mach3 screen is a "reset" button(?). This reset has to be off before the motors will move. It is just a click on - click off button. Hopefully this is your problem also, seems to simple.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bj, downunder we have aerosols of very strong insect spray that will sort out any bugs!


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hey Harry, this is Canada our small bugs are as big as small birds  Our aerosol comes with a ball bat, for the pesty ones. 

I appreciate the help, but we have "man size bugs"


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Great looking job John,

When talking about bugs, I was once told the bugs in northwest BC were big. I didn't realize how big and SMART they were until I saw a bull moose being carried off by a flock of northwest BC mosquitoes....a bit scary really.

Ed......


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Ed LOL,,,, LOL,,,, I like it.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi John,

Thanks, it'd be even funnier if it wasn't true.....

Ed......


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Well I am so excited, We got our router, we got the axis moving, Scott is back on days tomorrow we play    It is a wonderful life, I will post pics and we are working on a video.  

Chat soon


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Scott and I had a great weekend,,,, NO we did not cut anything yet. We got everything in and now a little more reading. 

We have adjusted the guide boxes and have all but the z axis limits in place. The router speed control has been mounted. We have the relay ordered so to be able to turn on and off the router with the computer. 

We are looking into the interface to control router speed with the computer as well. Mach3 has all these features built into it. Gotttta love technology,,, 

We did run a small program and let it go with no bit, to see how all worked. This is where we found our bearing adjustment had to be adjusted, and with this took out 99% of the minor wobble we had. The rest was taken out by speed adjustments. The axis pipe guides turned out quite well for the hand method we chose to use, when building.

We now have to put all the pieces of knowledge together and cut something out. We will post a video, stay tuned,,,, this has been quite a learning curve! Yes sir!

Next step,,,, cut somethig


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

Did you name it yet , how about JS Jr. 

I don't see a vac.pickup system yet , they do make tons of dust/chips 
a down the road item I'm sure...John ..

Looking real good John and Scott 

=======


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi John,

You and Scott need to pat yourselves on the back. You've both done a marvelous job. :sold:I can't wait to see what your first project will be.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

John, have you started to advertise the new business yet and which one of you is giving up your day job. A fabulous project John, you and Scott are one heck of a team.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

John,

All I can say is wow, I am really impressed with yours and Scott's efforts on this project. You've both done an amazing job.

We are not worthy, we are not worthy, we are not worthy......(said while bowing in humility).....

Ed......


----------



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

Congratulations John and Scott, on a job well done.. Very nice looking machine.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hey thanks guys, we still have some adjustments but all in a days fun. 

We just received the emergency shut off (looking for certification Mike  yes sir!) That will be installed tonight.

We also got the power supply and router controller. We will be able to control speed and on/off for the router with the computer. Then I can have my speed control back for my router table 

Bj we did get a logo and I thought a very fitting one, for the unit.  

Have a great day, and a better tomorrow.  Thanks to everyone for all your input during this build, still a few more surprises left,,,, video


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi John,

I really like the "logo".     

Again, you and Scott have done a wonderful job my friend.


----------



## Timeman (Oct 3, 2008)

This is just way out there I wish I had the money  and for that matter now the ROOM!

VIDEO  way cool !!!

You have done really well John can't wait to see it running on film


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Well, well, well,,,,, problems to solve, I think our patience is being tested  

We had some severe groaning at first and should have picked up on it instantly, but never owing a wooden fabricated CNC, we had some learning to do. We have picked up on several issues and are in the process of repairing.

Our gantry is made of 2 pieces of 1/2" glued and screwed together ,,MDF,, and the two sides have decided to bow out as we adjust the bearing box adjustment. The pictures show what we have decided to do to solve this.

Our anti backlash blocks also were not aligned proper so we were getting binding,,,, the word "binding" is a word I have learnt to dislike. When figuring out the meaning of binding it seems to mean work and adjustments.  

Doug,,,,,, you were so right when you said the fun has just begun,,,,,, right now I would like to tell you this was a "walk in the park" but not so. We still have the Y axis to do tomorrow. We have the x and z axis easily running at 70 - 80 with very little vibration. We are hard pressed to get the last 9 - 10" on y axis to run at 20,,,,,, that we will adjust tomorrow. To get it to move is one thing but to get the smooth run does take some playing.

I did mention there was some surprises coming but I was not expecting them,,,, Hum! my over confidence,,,,, well this machine has given me an "attitude adjustment", big time. We are winning the battle but it is "pig headed"  

We are moving forward and learning.   I am hoping the next surprise is for you,,, Yup,,


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Looking real nice John. Cool logo too.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Time has not been on my side this last couple of weeks, it has to do with that naughty word "work". I am still looking ahead for another week of long hours,,,, I know a lame excuse... 

Scott and I have not been idle this last couple of weeks in the shop, not near the time we wanted but still moving ahead. We have not been able to get our Y axis to move more than a crawl, and the other two are moving above 100 with no problems.

We have straightened,,, checked for straight and square,,, more ways than I want to remember, we put a tie and metal bar,,,,,,, strengthened the gantry, moving Y acme rod by hand easy. I mean we did everthing that we could think of as well what we could find on the internet, pertaining to this model.

Finally tonight we changed the X and Y motors,,,,, well "bing bom baw" Y is running like a charm,,,,, but X won't move,,,,,,, the not so obvious problem on a brand new DIY machine and inexperience at what to expect,,,, a bad step motor. 

As I posted in an earlier post we bought the kit from HobbyCNC so Scott has emailed them, asking about their policy. One way or another we need a new stepper. I think us "green horns" are being tested in the finest fashon. 

We felt this would be running last week,,,,, Oh well, it is only a bump, not a moutain to cross  The boards to control the router came but we have been so frustrated with our problem, we have yet to install them. 

When Scott is finished electronically with this machine I don't know,,,,,,  he really likes gadgets and the ideas he reads about,,,,, I do know he has devoted a ton of time in research,,,,, more fun for Dad coming up. 

I have not deserted the ship,,,, just buried in a new project for work and the grr $#@%^$# machine. A video will make it to your shelves in 2010, or there abouts at the rate we are going. Hi to all


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

A very pleasant and speedy response from HobbyCNC. They will replace the motor and ship free..... In my eyes great customer service, takes the sting out of the bite. 

gotta like it,,,, yup!


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Quite an inspirational project John! Thanks for sharing the good and the frustrating.


----------



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks for the update John. Scared you had worked on the machine with a sledge hammer.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi John,

There's no way in God's green earth that with the dedication and work you 2 have put in that this thing will NOT work in the end. For sure you guys will have it up and running soon and videoing us some exciting cuts in wood.

Way to keep going in trying and busy times....we all are looking forward to the video....oh btw, what mail service did you use....;-)

Ed......


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Ed,,, oh btw, what mail service did you use....;-)

I sent it up your way by "Skid Express" the company where man, dog and machine become one, the mail must get through.  You know the traffic jams on the "sled-way" is terrible at this time of year. 

The photo of Lake Louise last year when Scott went there snowboarding. If I remember correctly they where expecting more snow that night. Your neck of the woods.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Doug, no not a sledge hammer, but who would think,,,, a motor ,,,, I said to Scott the only thing left is the motors,,,,,, he said they are brand new,,,, I said humor an old man and if this turns up ok maybe we consider chain saw for some cosmetic updateing. 

Just a wasted two weeks, but we did learn a lot about it's functions:

We wired each limit switch to it's own pin rather than in series. 
We have the router speed control, PC board.
The motors are now wired with molex plugs to make inter-changing them easy.
Scott is ordering a paulse generator to allow us to control features with a group of variable resistors, and switches.
Mach3 has some great features built in and Scott wants to have a go at all of them he can.
We do need 3Dcut according to Scott it should make life a little easier for us.
I am going to install a cooling fan on Z axis motor, do they ever do a great job of cooling the motors,,,, cool is good 

I built a Pen writer for the router,,, now you ask,,,, what,,,,  Scott figured if we had a pen on a spring we could print out on paper our cut,,,, rather than waste prescious wood. So there is a photo of what I seen when Scott asked me about it. He was pleased.

Motor due in middle of the week.....  YES,

Have a great weekend


----------



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

I'm going to have to commend both you and Scott. You guys are doing a jam up job. That is going to be one nice machine when you get through. 

I noticed you using a few words that you probably hadn't even heard of 3 months ago

I love the pen idea. That little spring to keep pressure on the pen is so simple most folks wouldn't even think of it. Matter of fact, I haven't seen it anywhere. Looks very simple and would do what it is supposed to. Wouldn't be hard to replace parts either 

When you get it going I would like to see a video of the router speed changer. Have seen setups where Mach3 would turn router on and off but not one that would change the speed of the router. Sounds very interesting.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Good idea on the pen writer, or as I call them, pen ploters. I made pen writers for our wire EDM machines at work. They work great and can save time and money. Cann't wait for some work of of this CNC machine. I need one this size, 2x4 to cut out some trees my son wants to make for Halloween. He wants to sell 4' high trees, painted flat black.
Tell Scott that new doesn't mean good. Back-in-the-day, I went through 3 new cam shafts before I found one acceptable.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Doug,,,,, here are a couple of photos of the relays for on/off as well the two PC boards for controlling the router speed. I will post photos of the set up and of it actually working, once we get it installed. Scott's goal right now is G code and understanding it's functions, it seems that 3Dcut simplifies some of these functions, for us (well me really). Soon Doug  We do have the manuals for Mach3 and Vcarve Pro, as well I think he just got the manual for 3Dcut. There has to be 100 - 125 pages for each manual, but a wealth of information, set-ups and special features.

Looking ahead (I had a boss once that told me it takes my body to 11:00 in the morning to catch up to my mind) we did purchase the plans for the 4x4 Hybrid,,,,, but I guess our next CNC will be the MechMate,,,, Scott is thinking servos,,,, just don't figure,,,, it takes me until 11:00 in the morning to catch up to Scott,,   We have the plans (150 page leagal size paper) and it is all open source and he is going to have a go at open source programs for this one, as well. As I have said he is on an "information mission". 

Dave,,, you are so right about new equipment,,,, it can be faulty,,,, but usually the final step in trouble shooting, especially when our experience in the CNC field, is limited. We did run out of options (I always like options) I am having the phrase "ran out of options" on my head stone.  

You gentlemen have a great day and a better tomorrow, I have a pile of work, "homework" to do and should get to it. The new project for work, is coming to a close and things should become normal,,,,,,, I just don't know what "normal is"


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Good day.

In between the work thing and my personal commitments our quality time in the shop has been at a slow pace. 

Scott is slowly getting a grip on the G-code, and the Mach3 setup functions are getting clearer to me. This was a field that does take time and studying to get a grip on the basic functions, let alone producing something unique. Doug you were so right about the fact of after the build "the fun has just begun", this project does give a person a humbling experience.

We have set our unit in it's final resting place and leveled it up, this was the easy part. We found the table was still a little un-even (something we will take better steps to correct in the next build) and decided to use the router to make the final adjustments. This worked rather well and ended with a smooth level surface. Yes sir! 

I as well added a cooling motor to the Z axis motor, I do recommend a cooling fan for the motors, a simple thing but the cooler the motor the longer the life, as we figure. 

We have some bits on order (5 of the main bits, that we will use) we will have to get some speciality bits down the road. The 5 bits we chose were:

1/4" upspiral endmill
1/8" upspiral endmill
1/8" ball nose
60 deg. V bit
90 deg. V bit

With my back ground in the food service industry and Scott's in the computer tech industry, it was a strange partnership. This started with "idea" to build a unit for engraving and simple cut out jobs. We now see so much more we can do, but knowledge and experience is a criteria for success. We both have traveled a rocky road and have encountered many curves we have had to over-come, most due to lack of understanding of the power of CNC routing.

We did manage to get some circles and squares cut out but once again we need more reading, studying, and playing to get to where we want to be. This build has been fun and very rewarding and I say to those that want to move in this direction, "be ready to devote time and patience" if you want success.

When the bits come we should be able to get a video of a ,,,,, who knows what ,,,, cut out.  This project is far from over, in fact we have just begun.

Have a great day and more to come, of our success and failures, in this specialized field.


----------



## Electron (May 22, 2008)

"We have set our unit in it's final resting place"

A very poor choice of words John! You're nearly there now. Harry


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Looking good John

Now it's just some tweaking  here's good test for the CNC make a small box with the 4 sides and the top and bottom with box joints..then it's just a small step to make cabinets with all the screw holes in place...for the handles and hinges & fasteners .. 

===



Check twice! said:


> Good day.
> 
> In between the work thing and my personal commitments our quality time in the shop has been at a slow pace.
> 
> ...


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi John,

I'm very impressed with your patience, persistence and just plain ability to not go postal during all this experience. The fact that you've been able to control cutting out a circle is amazing as it's a small step to get the rest of the way now I would figure. A circle itself isn't terribly impressive but what cutting that circle out implies is impressive....almost there....chin up, thinking caps on and you'll soon be CNCing with the best of them....and better than most I would suspect.

Ed......


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Harry,

You are so right, I do not want it resting,,,, I want the puppy working.   Yes sir!

Hi Bj

Making a box would be great, and a solid idea for a test.  We will soon be at that stage, Our bits are ordered and we are working out some of the small issues we have found.

I had to add two 1/4" rods to the Y gantry,,,,,, lower section,,,,,,, which houses X axis anti backlash nut. This was a weak link and was causing a bit of a concern for Scott and I. 

I used the opening in the control counsel, to add a drawer for bits, manuals etc. It just helped with house keeping and by golly Scott and I need all the help we can get in the house keeping department. 

Still moving forward, Yup!


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

karateed said:


> Hi John,
> 
> I'm very impressed with your patience, persistence and just plain ability to not go postal during all this experience. The fact that you've been able to control cutting out a circle is amazing as it's a small step to get the rest of the way now I would figure. A circle itself isn't terribly impressive but what cutting that circle out implies is impressive....almost there....chin up, thinking caps on and you'll soon be CNCing with the best of them....and better than most I would suspect.
> 
> Ed......


Hi Ed,,,, "I'm very impressed with your patience, persistence and just plain ability to not go postal during all this experience."

I am still trying to figure if Scott or I am right,,,,,,, "Stubborn or determined", I never like to leave a project incomplete or not do the best I am able. My knowledge is like the part of an iceburg you can see,,,,, I am still searching for the part underwater.  

Thanks for the encouragement,


----------



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

Looking good John. Yep, building the machine is the easy part


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

This thread almost makes me want to go CNC.

I have been resisting as every one of my competitors have been using it for years. But the no CNC is my niche I guess.

Neat thread.


----------



## ESpence (Dec 26, 2006)

I would LOVE to build the thickness sander you mentioned, can you tell me where to get the plans and tutorial [email protected]


----------



## Jigstik (Apr 10, 2008)

Well,

I have not read every last post in this fantastic thread, but I have read "at it" the last 3 times I have visited the site, and I have to say I admire your determinination. This is a most impressive under-taking, and I hope it does not cause you to be carried off by the under-taker before you get it done! 

Regards, Simon.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Good day, I have fallen behind in my updates but that necessary evil "work" has had me bogged down.

We have not had a lot of time in the shop lately but have ordered some bits and expecting them soon. We are having a bit of a problem with backlash,,,, what is backlash,,,,
http://www.machinetoolhelp.com/Repairing/What_is_backlash.html

We have discovered how to compensate for it , (lots of reading and learning) my biggest regret at this time is "I did not use 2 start acme". Scott is looking for some pretty fine tolerances and single start is going to be hard to do it with. When the bits arrive we will be going at it again and see how we do. 

It is in the program setups that has thrown a curve at me more than Scott, his younger minds grabs so quick. I am grabbing it but bit by bit. Not knowing what a CNC machine really did until a year ago when we started our plan to build. I am moving forward. 

We still have not installed the speed control yet, we still need some parts to put it all together. This was put on the back burner until we get the baby cutting properly.

Just to let all know we are still at it but so much to learn. I keep wondering "are we having fun yet"  

Hi ESpence, the pdf file is located here post #13 Hope this helps.
http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/8383-8-x36-thickness-sander-3.html

Thanks for all the kinds words and will be back soon, hopefully with the video I promised.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Jigstik said:


> Well,
> 
> I have not read every last post in this fantastic thread, but I have read "at it" the last 3 times I have visited the site, and I have to say I admire your determinination. This is a most impressive under-taking, and I hope it does not cause you to be carried off by the under-taker before you get it done!
> 
> Regards, Simon.


Hi Simon,,,, I am too determined (stubborn by my son) to give up, we took this on and we will over-come.   I must say it was more in depth than I thought at first, I feel like I am in school again, I guess in a way I am. 

Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

nickao65 said:


> This thread almost makes me want to go CNC.
> 
> I have been resisting as every one of my competitors have been using it for years. But the no CNC is my niche I guess.
> 
> Neat thread.


Hi Nick,,,, Half way through this build I was quite overwhelmed and wondering if this 60 year old mind could pull this off. I am getting more and more comfortable all the time. Yes sir, "I can do this", positive thinking,,,,,,,,positive resaults. YUP


----------



## ajh359 (Jul 17, 2008)

Work at it you will get it, I did this kind of work for years but after I had a small stroke in 2006 my brain is slow now. I'm doing real good now but have to learn some things over again. One of the guys that work for me before my health when down hill is going to work with me on the software. Building the machine is not the problem, software I will have to do so work on.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Season greeting to all.

I have been quite busy but have managed to get something done on the CNC.

We have come across alot of minor problems and learning curves to get to this point. I do feel comfortable running the machine but Scott is the key to suppling the program files. We both are learning but him much faster, I am like the tortise "but I will get there" 

I will end this build with a happy heart and a feeling of accomplishment. Thanks to all that viewed the build and gave advice or just a hello. I will post some of the projects I try in a new thread, and YES we will be making a video and already thinking "aluminium CNC Router" , and I must say "the build is easier than the learning"


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

That is awesome. Congrats on getting it up. And running.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI John

Looking GOOD

I was thinking about you today and said he must have taken the John Deer for a little test drive and got lost...


=======






Check twice! said:


> Season greeting to all.
> 
> I have been quite busy but have managed to get something done on the CNC.
> 
> ...


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Well deserved congratulations to you and Scott John, few of us would have the tenacity to see such a massive project through to the successful conclusion. I look forward to seeing the video.


----------



## Ray H (Nov 22, 2008)

Three cheers for John & Scott.

The photo shoot was fantastic and the narrative was superb. Could be published as a “How To” book.

I’ve enjoyed it immensely.

Ray H


----------



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

Congratulations John. Some very nice work. 

The "OPEN" and "BULLSHEAD" signs sure bring back memories. Seems all of us beginners seem to rout the same projects in the beginning.

I have a couple of candle holders just like the one in your picture. Thanks to Khalid for the design.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

John, glad to see you are up and running. It looks like you and Scott have a handle on this CNC thing. I kind of wish I had one setting in my shop. My son wants me to cut out tree's for Halloween and tree's for Christmas. A CNC router wood be great for this. No more bending over with a RotoZip. I too am interested in seeing a vedio of your machine in motion. Please advise when ready.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey John

Now that you have it up and running, here's some neat projects 

I know you have many plans but you may want to take a look at the pictures below..


========


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Thank you for the kinds words.

Mike, there was times I wondered if I could get job done (the learning was the overwhelming part) I never knew what a CNC router was until a year ago this month, when Scott and I talked about it. I had little insite into what I was getting into. The people on this site where so supportive of our challenge and made the build fun. It was definitely a learning experience.

Bj, I have not gotten onto the green machine,,,, no grass just snow.  Me being in the food industry,,, well,,, the party season, and work did call. I keep saying I'm getting too old for this industry,,,, but I stay at it. I like my job. I am expecting a little free time over the holidays as our caferterias close til Jan 2. Yup ,,, Ya hoo!
Nice looking pieces but we are not set up for 3D cutting yet. Still a few bugs and learning curves with what we are using now, then forward. 

Harry, I really had no idea what I was getting into a year ago, but it has been a great learning experience and getting easier as I learn the basics. This was a good project and opened my eyes to a whole new world, and one I am enjoying. We are now chatting about a aluminum 4 axis machine, time will tell.  It takes Scott's body until 11:00 in the morning "to catch up to his mind". 

Ray, I appreciate your kind words, and we are working on a tutorial and will post a link when we finish it. We both learned so much from this build and I know there are people that may see how we managed our build and improve on the original design from Joe like we tried to.

Doug, the build was a "walk in the park" the understanding of "what we built" is a uphill battle, but one we are slowly getting a grip on. The V carve tutorial programs are the best way to begin to understand the machine,,, the path of least resistance,,,,,,  Scott is starting to play with original designs and we will make a video of our project and post it.  The machine is running quite well and we are working on our speed for different material. We were running about 40 for the hard wood, and seemed ok. More playing and learning, the machine will let us know if it don't like something. If we break it "we can fix it" 

Dave, I am not sure if we got a handle on it or it is beating us with a handle.  The things I can now see we can do with it has broadened my knowledge,,,,,, well,,, really the mind is running around like a fool trying to find places to store new knowledge.  I am just on the tip of this machines capibilities and looking forward to the trip.

Hoping to get some shop time over the holidays,,, Yup! Thats the plan.


----------



## ajh359 (Jul 17, 2008)

John good to see you got it up and running.


----------



## cdndave (Apr 2, 2009)

Check twice! said:


> A point of interest, I purchased the lovejoy connectors in two countries, Canada and the USA. As the photo shows the the connector on the left is from the USA, the two on the right are from a Candain company. I had to drill and tap the two I bought in Canada and the one from Econo had theirs already tapped.
> 
> Just an update and hope this finds everyone well.
> 
> John


Where did you get your Lovejoys in Canada? I'm in the process of gathering components for my first build - finding Acme's is quite the hassle up here 

Dave


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Dave
I live in Dartmouth NS and a local shop that sells everything from casters, chain, motors, ordered the lovejoys for me. I am not sure where they were made. A local company in your area that sells electric motors should be able to help you.

A point of interest, the the ones I purchased through a local dealer were a better quality steel, but both types could have been made anywhere.

Please consider using 2 start acme rod, I took the cheaper road and went with single start. Not a good plan, working on solving this.

I may also suggest buying your anti backlash nuts and not making them like I did. This works but a real headache getting them set for maxiym performance.

May I also suggest you do not use "gas pipe or unpolished pipe" for the rails this has given us large head aches that we have not gotten around to completely upgrading yet. 

Good luck with your build, and feel free to ask any questions, only to happy to answer. My son and I spent 1 1/2 year planning, building, searching for many things local or in Canada but found in most cases ordering from USA was the most cost effective way to purchase or in many cases the only way.

Post your build once you get it going, I always like the DIY projects and so does this forum.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

John;
Had you ever thought of using bars from exercise equipment? On many weight machines it is 7-8 feet long and chrome plated.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Mike

I never thought of exercise bars,,,,, but is on my "check out list". My responsibilities and duties does keep quite busy at this time but trying to fit in as much quality time in the shop that I can. 

Thanks for the idea.


----------



## jbishop (Feb 2, 2007)

John, Something you might look at is the tubing for canvas boat tops and railings. they make some fairly heavy wall stuff, and it is chrome plated. John


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi John

We were thinking of chromed pipe but the more Scott and I chatted about it,,,,, we thought the chrome finish would peel and cause us problems down the road. We seem to be able to cause ourselves enough problems.  

Thanks for the feed back and a great idea but not sure if the chrome would hold up to the continous movement and pressure of the gantry. This may cause the chrome to peel. ???

Any thoughts on this?

Thanks


----------



## jbishop (Feb 2, 2007)

John, A lot of it is stainless steel, and not really chrome plated, don't know how to describe, you would have to see it. I know it can handle the water enviroment and not peel. John


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI John

I know I have said this b/4 for but you should check out Keystone tubing ..they will have what you need and I'm most sure they can ship it..via UPS..

https://www.marmonkeystone.com/ecomm/servlet/HomepageServlet
https://www.marmonkeystone.com/ecomm/servlet/LocationServlet
=======


----------



## cdndave (Apr 2, 2009)

You sir, are a true gentleman! Thanks for your generous offer of help and advice.

I ordered 1/2-10 single start with anti-backlash nuts.

I found my lovejoys from Fastenal (my local branch is staffed by young guys and they have been very generous with the prices) and Princess auto

My first build will be based on the 1.2/1.3 design @ buildyourcnc.com

I will probably be posting my progress here 

Dave



Check twice! said:


> Hi Dave
> I live in Dartmouth NS and a local shop that sells everything from casters, chain, motors, ordered the lovejoys for me. I am not sure where they were made. A local company in your area that sells electric motors should be able to help you.
> 
> A point of interest, the the ones I purchased through a local dealer were a better quality steel, but both types could have been made anywhere.
> ...


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi John

I know this post is old but I just notice it and I was impressed with your courage, determination and the excellent work you did.

I read all the threads looking for the software you used on your CNC but I didn't see anything mentioned

When you get a chance, please let me know

Thank you


----------



## cdndave (Apr 2, 2009)

Hey Nick

I think that John is using Mach3 for his controller.

I'll be using Mach 3 for the controller (the computers sends the controller the signals used to control the motors). Right now, I'm playing with RHino 3d (still in the learning process) as my CAD and I'm still looking for a CAM solution (CAM takes the drawing and creates G code - G code is a set of instructions for the CNC router)

Dave


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Nicolas

Scott and I use Mach3 for the controller. We use VCarve for the G code.

Scott does use Vcarve for the as he says "simple stuff" 

The hardest thing about this is learning the programming. To be quite honest a little overwhelming to me at times. So my plan is to get Scott to make the files and Dad can "click and play" ,,,,,, I hope! 

Scott is in the process of learning Solid Works, for the 3D ability, as other features that go over my head. Like I said "click and play" for me.

Thanks for the kind words. You and yours have a great day!


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Dave and John much appreciate it

I have lots of learning to do before I start


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

I haven't updated with problems we encountered, solutions to them and just how frustrating these DIY projects can be. With that said "I am loving it" 

For a little while Scott and I were going in circles, trying to get accuracy. It seemed we would solve one problem just to create another, and we have a long list of things we tried to do which never really solved anything. Then Scott said "Dad lets start from the beginning and square and adjust as we go" We striped the puppy of hardware and started over.

One of the biggest problems was the ganty bowng, and had to reinforce it big time.

We can now cut with good accuracy for a wooden table. I would never build out of wood again, too much flexibility and wood being wood, deflection was and to a small degree still an issue.

We are building a second machine out of metal and a much different set up. We will be using this unit to produce some parts for the other unit.

I do not regret the build, even with the learning curves.

All have a fine day and a better tomorrow.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

It's great to hear from you John and see the many improvements that you and Scott have incorporated. I think you both deserve a medal for tenacity, most people, especially myself, would have given up a long time ago.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Harry

I have been quite busy and fitting in shop time between my "real work". 

We had another issue I forgot to mention as well (we have not fixed this yet) but have adjusted the best we can. That is the acme rod. We used 1/2" - 10 acme rod and it requires 10 turns to an inch.

We do get some whipping of the rod at higher speeds, and the homemade anti backlash nuts are a pain. 

We should have chosen 1/2" - 5 start rod, this requires only 2 turns per inch. Even 1/2" - 2 start would have been better than the single start we used.

A little information on acme lead screws from Identifying Screw Threads

A pleasure as always Harry and you and yours have a fine day.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Experience seldom comes cheaply John and by the time we have hindsight, it's cost big dollars.

By the way, how is your three legged cat doing.


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

Check twice! said:


> We can now cut with good accuracy for a wooden table. I would never build out of wood again, too much flexibility and wood being wood, deflection was and to a small degree still an issue.
> 
> We are building a second machine out of metal and a much different set up. We will be using this unit to produce some parts for the other unit.


Are you building a Mechmate or are you building a different model?


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Harry

When Scott an I chatted about the cost of our build, we concluded that education costs no matter how we get it. In my mind money well spent. 

Pee Wee is was doing great until about 7 weeks ago and had to have a lump checked on his head. We come to find out he has two tumors and the one on his head is not operatable and was malignant. He is slowing down and the vet has told us what to keep an eye on. Thanks for asking Harry  

Hi Paulo

We have flip floped between the Mechmate and Joes 4x4 Hybrid,,,,, joescnc.com

We did buy the plans for Joes and my dealings with him in the past was very good. So we are going with the Hybrid. This will be a bigger challenge but we are better prepared.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

I would like to update and show some of the work done by The Green Machine, still has the logo on it. We have spent many hours with failure, disappointment and just not fully understanding what we should expect of this machine or its capabilities. We have had to do several upgrades, leveling and squaring. 

The calibration alone took time and more knickknacks to properly perform the task. Man Scott is just too picky, but we would not have gotten to where we are without his setting such high standards. 

We have upgraded the Y axis with steel angle bar, as the sides of Y were bowing, MDF has it's uses but not where pressure will be required (unless it is reinforced). This caused us big problems when trying to square and calibrate. The steel angel has helped.

The homemade anti backlash nuts were workable but we found that they were part of our problem and not part of the solution, so we replaced them with store bought nuts and some new rod. We removed the single start acme rod with,,,,,, X axis - 8 start,,, y & Z we used 5 start acme. This did increase speed and accuracy to an acceptable point. We thought OK this is good, but we still had issues (to me it worked great, but Scott, not so)

We got a small mill and to be sure the slide bearing holders were accurate we made them again using our mill, and installed the new slides. The new slides did take away our chatter and we started into some serious cutting. Well we thought!

We did cut out several pieces and they looked good, but using someone else s design got boring real fast. Scott was using V carve but quickly found it's uses and did not give Scott what he was really looking for in some cases. He wanted to do 3 D and so managed a copy of Art Cam and did several 3 D projects for us to cut out. As knowledgeable as Scott is in computers it was and still is a learning curve, but he is finding the more he learns the faster you can figure out new things.

There has been so many little things I did not mention or forgot that we have had to do, this has been a two year project but a well spent two year. I will post a couple of photos and a link to a video we shot with a camera. 

The future for us is we are building a second machine, we had purchased a set of plans off Joe for his 4x4 hybrid and we are changing several aspects of it but we want a steel machine, yes sir,,,, more power,,,, more speed, and I am sure another spell of new headaches.

This is two short video of the beast at work. It is an inlay we cut out and finished.

YouTube - CheckTwice1's Channel


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Hey John;
Been wondering where you were. The pieces you show look great. Kudos to you and Scott.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

Thanks for the snapshots and video, I have a question for you if you don't mind what do you have in it ($) (Time) and would you do it again ?

How much time did it take to make the sign (s) is it loud, it's sounds like it is a bit ..

I sure like the new tool in the background was it a must have to finish the job on the CNC machine ?

======



Check twice! said:


> I would like to update and show some of the work done by The Green Machine, still has the logo on it. We have spent many hours with failure, disappointment and just not fully understanding what we should expect of this machine or its capabilities. We have had to do several upgrades, leveling and squaring.
> 
> The calibration alone took time and more knickknacks to properly perform the task. Man Scott is just too picky, but we would not have gotten to where we are without his setting such high standards.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey John, it's nice to see your "*GreenMachine*" in action. Thanks for the update. Nice work by the way.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Thank you all for the kind words.

Bj the machine is as loud as a router and dust system combined running at the same time. Yes it is noisy and dusty even with the homemade dust collection. We will be using a spindle and not a router on our next build.

As for speed we can get 70 to 100 IPM when cutting hard wood, and rapids of 200 IPM with no strain. Where we found an issue is chatter from the wooden machine while cutting, and the router spindle does have some play, this is why we will be getting a proper spindle head for the next build. Wood is good but steel is better. We want to go beyond a hobby machine which this machine is.

The Definite sign took 11 hours at 70 IPM, BUT,,,, this was Scott and his lack of knowledge of the 3 D program. We now can do it with this machine in about 3 hours. First the 1/4" up spiral roughing bit, then the 1/8" ball nose bit to finish. We had a 1/64 overlap on each pass only and this did give a fine finish but took time.

We have purchased a new mill and lathe, not for the machine (mind you it did help with the slides) we wanted to expand our abilities.

As for cost, all said and done $3000.00 and a zillion hours "I think"  But what price do we put on the education we got from it. As I say to Scott "education costs one way or another". It cost Scott and I about $750.00 a year each for our education. (it was from the school of hard knocks though)

YES, we would and will be doing it again.

I will pop in later this afternoon, have a great day and chat soon.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi John

It’s true that after you build a CNC there are a lot of adjustments and improvements. You have done a lot of good work and looking at your videos your CNC seem to work well.

The major problem I had with mine was the uncontrolled plunge on my Z axis. I found that if I start the machine about half an hour before I do any work (let the motors warm up) it helps. I also installed an adjustable limit switch on that axis and all is fine now. Also a home made damper on the X axis helped improve the vibration on this axis which is the longest one

Good luck with your work


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

Thanks for the feed back 

I think I wil stick to my CarveWright machine 


=====



Check twice! said:


> Thank you all for the kind words.
> 
> Bj the machine is as loud as a router and dust system combined running at the same time. Yes it is noisy and dusty even with the homemade dust collection. We will be using a spindle and not a router on our next build.
> 
> ...


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Nicolas

I think we have put as much as we are going to, in the Joe 2006. Our next machine will be much quicker, we now have a decent understanding of what it takes to build one and what we are looking for. Our Joe is a great hobby machine but we are looking a little bigger and require the speed we can get out of a steel machine. Thanks for your input, appreciated.

Hi Bj

This is a labor of love, some are gathers and some are builders, I guess Scott and I enjoy the challenge and the learning. Like many of the projects we do, we could likely buy as cheap or cheaper,,,,, I want to know what makes it work, if they can do it, why can't I,,,, Just us being us!


----------



## vcooney (Apr 30, 2010)

I have to say well done. The machine looks like steel after it was painted.

Vince


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks Vince

I do appreciate the kind words, as I told Bj it was a labor of love.

have a great day


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

I would like to thank everyone who had input into this build, the advice as well as the support from all of you. This forum and members of this forum did make our build seem a lot easier. 

We sold the machine tonight and Scott and I are helping him move it and set it up for him on Saturday. We do reluctantly let it go, it has become part of us. Scott and I with our differences always agreed to disagree and moved forward and many of tie breakers came from the members,,,,,,, Why did Scott win so many of them???  

That is now the past and we will be starting our new machine within the next few weeks. I will post a new thread of our new build and the new headaches as well as accomplishments we will face as we go, inviting any suggestions or advice or questions as we go. 

We are taking ideas that we like off two other machines to end up with Scott/John design. I am sure Scott and I will have some different opinions again,,,, I am going to work on getting more wins this time 

Thanks to all and hopefully we chat again on the new build.

Oh yes, Bj my friend I got $2000.00 for it.  But one heck of an education.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks John

You know me to well John,,,,with the computer setup as well ?

========



Check twice! said:


> I would like to thank everyone who had input into this build, the advice as well as the support from all of you. This forum and members of this forum did make our build seem a lot easier.
> 
> We sold the machine tonight and Scott and I are helping him move it and set it up for him on Saturday. We do reluctantly let it go, it has become part of us. Scott and I with our differences always agreed to disagree and moved forward and many of tie breakers came from the members,,,,,,, Why did Scott win so many of them???
> 
> ...


----------



## rvoh1 (Jun 24, 2008)

*JGRO's free CNC Router Plans.*

Hi,

I am sure some of you have heard about the JGRO CNC router plans, but if not, they can be downloaded at cnczone.com. The plans are detailed very well, and the best part is they are free. I was too cheap to buy Joes design, even though it was a slightly larger design. I am routing wood signs on mine and I am very happy with the results. I use Vetric's VCARVE PRO and PHOTO VCARVE as my software with great results. Most of the parts to build it can be purchased at your local big box store. The most expensive items were the Stepper motors, controller, and the software to run it. About the only upgrade I made was the lead screws. The plans call for 1/4-20 threaded rod, but I upgraded to 1/2-10 for faster results. The folks at the CNCZONE forum were great help when I had a question. Just thought I would throw this in for the cheap guys like me. Have fun.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

rvoh1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am sure some of you have heard about the JGRO CNC router plans, but if not, they can be downloaded at cnczone.com. The plans are detailed very well, and the best part is they are free. I was too cheap to buy Joes design, even though it was a slightly larger design. I am routing wood signs on mine and I am very happy with the results. I use Vetric's VCARVE PRO and PHOTO VCARVE as my software with great results. Most of the parts to build it can be purchased at your local big box store. The most expensive items were the Stepper motors, controller, and the software to run it. About the only upgrade I made was the lead screws. The plans call for 1/4-20 threaded rod, but I upgraded to 1/2-10 for faster results. The folks at the CNCZONE forum were great help when I had a question. Just thought I would throw this in for the cheap guys like me. Have fun.



I got my plans from Rockcliff for $20.00 but ended up doing my own design. Since I never build a CNC before, the plans were useful to tell me what is involved. It was an exciting project and vey happy with it. Now I’m making plans for a new version (this will be my winter project).


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Nicolas

Like you the Jgro was our first choice, and we downloaded the plans from CNC Zone. They were good but the gentleman that created the plans was not around and we needed questions answered.

We bought the Joe kit and Joe was very helpful in the early stages of the build. We also bought the plans for the Hybrid from Joe at the same time. We were never satisfied with that so downloaded the plans for the Mech Mate and printed the zillion pages off.

Like you Nicolas we seen things a little different than the original plans so blended the two concepts, with a few of our ideas to personalize it for us. So I guess you could say the new build is going to be a Hybrid-MechMate-Scott/John concept.

We have bought the metal for the frame (stand) and it weighs in at 440 lbs, cutting is a devil but slow and steady gets it done. This is going to be a heavy sucker when finished.

The start is going to be posted very soon in the CNC section and will be labeled "John/Scott CNC router". We have a greater appreciation for accuracy, concept and what we require for our needs this time.

This build will have a dollar tally as well and hopefully get a more accurate figure. The last build cost was not really accurate as we had to replace or rebuild several sections that did not meet our (wait a minute,, Scott requirement)  My goal is to build a cost effective unit that may get Bj to consider the build to be cost effective.  The education costs should be minimal this time.

We may chat with you on the second build, if you are not too busy with yours. 

Have a great day and a better tomorrow!


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Well, I have not posted in LONG time. I have been busy with a CNC build. I started with a Carvewright, it's just a toy.

I built a CNC based on a Joe's. Mods are: 

Vrails, Rack and Pinion, 135lb modified X- axis with breaker bar, 8 V-bearing X axis. A semi-custom beefed up K2 Z slide. 960 and 1290 steppers(2-960 for the Y/A, 1290 for the Z and a 960 for the X). A 4 hp spindle with on board water cooling(Spindle not used much at all). 1290 for the 4th axis. The cutting area is 52" X 68". 

The electronics are:

PMDX 125, PMDX 107 spindle controller, Smoothstpper, 70V 20amp Antek power supply, 5 Gecko 203V drivers and a 4th axis(almost done). Igus chain for all the wire and after a month more of use I will swap out my temporary wiring with the Igus wiring I have been sitting on.

I have a built in the table Auto Zero Z using a K2 pressure plate. Started using a custom script a friend wrote for me so the machine goes to 0,0 than goes to the pressure plate and finds the top of the material, then goes back to 0,0, all with the press of a button, just started testing it, look great so far.

I use magnetic Hall Effect limit switches since I mostly cut wood and have the e stops all around the machine.

Running Mach3 

The machine rapids easily hit 1500IPM, but that scares the crap out of me so I keep them at 600, cutting at 300IPM is MORE than enough and though I can easily up it, again it scares the crap out of me. 

With the beefed up X-it cuts through metal like dream, but also is so accurate I can write my 20 letter name on the size of a penny, need a magnifying glass to read it!

I am very happy with it, only need to replace the last MDF carriage parts with aluminum, in a week or so. 

I will post a picture or two.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Hello John

It will be interesting to see your new CNC and I will be very glad to help if I can.

But I must say that I’m surprised with the weight of the new stand; at 440 lbs it must be for commercial / industrial use?.

I have mine for sale right now in a local web page and I have 2 guys coming this morning to have a look at it. My second CNC will be much smaller than my 1st because it suits my space requirements.

I don’t have any ideas yet as to the construction of the new one but I will draw my own plans when the time comes and select my own components. Also I will not spend any time now searching for materials in Canada because I know that I will be wasting my time. USA is the only place that has it all (lucky you Americans, you have everything at your fingertips LOL).

Good luck on your new build


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks Nicolas

Scott wanted a 4X8 cutting surface and yes he wants to do commercial work eventually. He wants a shop. 

We were talking rapids of 1000 or better and cutting varying depending on the material. We do want a water cooled spindle, when Scott said water cooled, I said we are not building a car engine are we.  

I will be posting very soon the work has begun


----------



## RickMwood (Jun 6, 2010)

John,
Did you finish your CNC router? Also, what software to you final go with.

Thanks
RickMwood, Denver, CO


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Yes to finish,,, I have a video link and a few photos posted at the end of the build in the CNC section. We just sold it and are in the process of building an all steel/aluminum, with a 4X8 cutting surface. We will be starting the thread likely tomorrow as we have the frame all cut and ready to start welding. This will be a John/Scott/Joe's hybrid/Mech Mate build. A bit from all worlds. 

We are using Mach 3 for the controller and Vcarve and Art Cam software. I think he will be using Aspire with this new machine. 

Have a great day


----------



## dermer2002 (May 29, 2010)

Hi John,

I would be VERY interested in the details of your project. Do you have a list of links for plans, parts, kits, etc.??

this sounds like something i would like to try. The least expensive CNC I have seen advertised is Rockler's small Shark at $2600US. I have several ideas that would benefit from the repetition of CNC routing, but a limited budget.

thanks,


----------



## dermer2002 (May 29, 2010)

Hi John,

My bad, not noting all the pages to the thread before posting. I am now running thru the links I have found in the replies. 

Thanks for the ideas and communication....


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Max

We could have done our last build about 1/2 the cost but kept having to upgrade to better parts. If you want accuracy or repeatability then you should look at some of the upgrades we did and consider higher end over lower end products.

I will be pleased to answer any questions you have, and remember the build is relevant to what you want to do in the end. 

Good luck


----------



## Maryland CNC (Jul 27, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## mnwolgamott (Jul 23, 2010)

You might try Heeks cad/cam for software to produce Gcode and its free. You can find it on internet.


----------



## todd628 (Mar 8, 2015)

Hi John, I use Surplus Center for anything they have. Right now they have 1/2-10 Acme
6' for 16.75.

I hope that helps with your build.
Have a blessed day, and fun making dust, Todd


----------



## WhittleCNC (Sep 18, 2015)

*WhittleCNC now Live on KickStarter*

If you're looking for a quality desktop CNC machine at an affordable price, then look no further. 
Check out the WhittleCNC now live on KickStarter! 

Follow the Link Below
kck.st/1KoUQkQ


----------



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

Check twice! said:


> I finally got my Joe 2006 package. This is the first attempt at building a CNC router and looking forward to the challenge.
> 
> The kit as received today!
> 
> John


Is that MDF?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

kcortese12 said:


> Is that MDF?


Hi, please be aware this is a very old post, and some of the posters have not been on the forum for many years...


----------



## RouterKing82 (Oct 15, 2021)

Check twice! said:


> Bj
> 
> I would love to buy from them but for some funny reason they do not ship to Canada.
> 
> ...


Look at Mach3. its cheap and easy as crap to use!! I have installed it on a few routers and had it tuned in no time.

Shane


----------

